# Cork Type Pluto Bottle



## logueb (Aug 8, 2007)

I dug this bottle Monday afternoon .  It is a Pluto water bottle.  Is this considered a blob top and is it rare as the attached bottle is claimed to be on E-bay?

cgi.ebay.com/1880S-BLOP-TOP-*PLUTO*-SODA-*WATER*-*BOTTLE*-RARE-BLUE.


----------



## logueb (Aug 8, 2007)

It cleaned up fairly good.  I need to do a little more cleaning and tumbling would probably help. I noticed in Digger Odell's answer on this bottle that the French Lick Company was fined in 1906 by the Pure Food Act for underfilling bottles.  This bottle holds just over 1 1/2 pints of liquid.  Pic of cleaned bottle.


----------



## logueb (Aug 8, 2007)

Pic of base.  There is a number 8 to the right of the devil's sword handle.


----------



## logueb (Aug 8, 2007)

pic of top


----------



## logueb (Aug 8, 2007)

almost 12" tall


----------



## capsoda (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey Buster, It is concidered a blob but is only about as rare as a Fletcher's castoria bottle.


----------



## logueb (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks Warren, I had dug several of the crown top Plutos .  This was my first blob top. Would you say that the 1880's date they are using on the e-bay add is close to correct or way off ? 



> about as rare as a Fletcher's castoria


 [][][] Now that's funny!!!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 8, 2007)

1880S-BLOP-TOP-PLUTO-SODA-WATER-BOTTLE-RARE-BLUE

 "YOU WILL NOT FIND A BLOP TOP PLUTO WATER ON EBAY OR ANYWHERE ELSE"
 If you have this it's already false advertising. List it and it's outright lying. LOL


----------



## logueb (Aug 8, 2007)

So, Is this the earliest of the Pluto bottles , or is there an earlier version?  Did this type top have the wire bail and ceramic stopper or just a cork?


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 22, 2007)

busrt;ploto water was bottled at french lick springs in about 1900,so the blob top is the earlyest verent.ther very commin.


----------

